# Military presence in your city



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In this thread I'm not talking about cities that have military bases present. Like in HK for example, there is a PLA garrison but those within the military dress in plain clothes and become civilians once they step out of the base. 

Anyway, I got this idea for creating this thread since I saw some military personel roaming around train stations when I was in NY. In other cities especially those in Israel or Latin America, you would see soldiers roaming around the streets or guarding major installations such as airports, etc. 

How about in your city?


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

None in Santiago, Chile.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

None in Zwolle, Netherlands. Let's keep it that way. Police is enough to enforce the law here.


----------



## Gid (Mar 31, 2005)

the presense of the military has become surprisingly strong throughout the island of singapore. fully armed and uniformed military personel patrol the:

*airport and seaport
*major industrial and commercial installations eg: the industrial Jurong Island, and the commercial downtown
*other civilian areas such as subway stations and bus terminals

it has become part of our lifestyle to see groups of military personel patrolling civilian areas.

it is supposed to increase our sense of security...but somehow such a sight makes me feel tense sometimes.


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

you only see super armed guys at the airport...


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Wellington Barracks - London


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

It's not uncommon to see army personnel roaming Toronto's Pearson International Airports Terminal's with large military rifles and special RCMP special forces uniforms.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Knightsbridge Barracks - London


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Woolwich Barracks - London


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

There were some national guard back in the airport a while ago. But not anymore, I don't think.

Besides that, we have a huge ghost fleet of ships at suisun bay, and god knows what else.


----------



## Kevin J (Oct 4, 2003)

The US has large military bases all over the country, so if you live near one, it's not uncommon to see uniformed soldiers or sailors. In areas with a heavy military presence, it's common for businesses and tourist attractions to give discounts to military members who are in uniform. But generally speaking, the military members you see in the US are not armed, outside of those who are guarding military installations. 

It used to be almost unheard of, but after September 11, there were armed soldiers in nearly every US airport for a few months. Now you tend to see them only in certain airports if a security threat has been detected. I saw armed soldiers at LaGuardia airport in New York in May, but not at JFK airport the very next day.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Artillery Fields Finsbury Barracks (Honourable Artillery Company) - City of London


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

There is only one barracks left in Hamburg, and it will be closed soon. Since the end of the cold war all barracks have been closed and whole platoons have been dissolved. That reduced the visible presence of military heavily. Now you only see some soldiers which are heading for the military hospital or the military academy. Weapon carrying soldiers are not present at all here.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

RAF Northolt - London

(Note the Tube Train in the background of the Aerial Pic)


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

i have yet to see any national guard posted at any US airports. i did see some soldiers with assault rifles patrolling CDG in paris. not soldiers but i also saw quite a few uniformed cops in london wandering around with automatic weapons (MP5's?).


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

In my hometown (Ferrol) you don't see armed soldiers in the streets though it has an important military base and academy. This is because they are not allowed to use their uniforms or carry weapons with them when they're "off-duty".


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

As for the original question, we mainly use armed police to deter terrorists, however troops were deployed at Heathrow for a time to deter terrorist attacks.




























As for other Barracks in London there are Regular Army Barracks throughout London including ones I haven't shown such as St Johns Wood (Cavalry) and Regents Park Barracks, as well as numerous TA Bases (our National Guard).

RAF Northolt is currently undergoing a £200 million upgrade, whilst the MoD (Ministry of Defence) has it's HQ in London.

Ministry of Defence - London


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

We have an artillery battery nearby our legislature - mostly used for memorial services.

That's all I can think of, beyond our two army bases (Griesbach and Namao).


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Not in Medford, Oregon. Wasn't a military presence in Seattle or Tuscon where I lived, either. I would feel a bit uneasy, I have a problem with military and law enforcement.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

There is a small armory outside the city, and a small national guard base near the Airport, but nothing else.


----------

